# How To Train A Team To Drive?



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

It has been a question of mine for a while, so I figured I'd ask here. How far into training untill people generally hook up the team of horses together? Say you have two horses, would you be ground driving them together for a while (however that would work?) Or would you hook them up together after they can confidently drive by themselves?

I certaintly won't be doing this seeing as I don't have any horses that would look nice as a team, or that are well trained in the driving area. I was just curious to know for future reference. I've always loved the idea of having a team of Shetlands, but that isn't gonna happen too soon. 

(Don't worry, if I ever dive into driving I will have someone who knows what they are doing to help me.)

Thanks for the replies!


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I think you would want them driving single and reliable and then I would hook that to a horse that is experienced that drives single and a team so you have an old timer you trust if something goes wrong. But I am just giving an opionon not from experience of driving a team.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Normally, what we would do is hook a green pair on the outside of a broke team and drive them that way for a while.

Here is a picture of the first time that John and his then partner Steph were driven. The team of red mules in the middle were broke.


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

Dbl post


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

That is really cool, thanks for both of your replies. The only actual teams of horses around here are Clydesdales, plus I am sure theres a few on the Amish communities. The people with the Clydesdales actually send their horses to be trained by an Amish trainer. All of my horses are riding horses so they would be missed if I just sent them off to training for driving.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

